# Ruger kicks off summer with four new products



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/07/05/ruger-kicks-off-summer-with-four-new-products/


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

My only new Rugers this year are a 10-22 takedown with a straight gripped hardwood stock, and a GP-100 in 44 Special.

I like the guns in the article, but I'm 22 Poor, 9 Poor and I have a lesser RIA GI Officers model, but I own the RIA, like it and the cost of trading for the Ruger SR-1911 Officer's model is not worth it to me. The RIA is a good reliable, accurate shooter.


----------

